# When I clicker train



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been using a pen with a click top - my birds are scared of the loudness of the regular clicker ... and the pen is cheap and can get it everywhere


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

nice! I use a clicker that has a sound adjuster on it. I also use an orange stick as the target because they come sterilized and they are budgie sized.


----------

